# Gurkha Event this Friday, April 10th - Los Angeles



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

There's a Gurkha event at the San Pedro / Rancho Palos Verdes CLASSIC TOBACCO store Friday, April 10, if anyone local (LOS ANGELES AREA) is interested:

CLASSIC TOBACCO
28390 S Western Ave
Rancho Palos Verdes, CA 90275
(310) 547-1061

EVENT TIME: 4pm - 9pm

I've been once before; they have food, drink, a free cigar or two, specials, raffles, an indoor lounge & outdoor tented area for the event. I won a $200 box of cigars at a previous event there.

I'm out of town this weekend so I can't join up.

(I am in no way affiliated with Classic Tobacco)


----------

